# What is on my guppy?



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

Okay I'm restocking my tank after a disaster with mouth rot, so I'm a little paranoid. I have UV sanitizer medicated my tank and work to get the bacteria cycle back in order before adding new fish. I noticed a little while after getting my fish home that one of my females had something hanging from her anal fin. It looked like a spider web thread about an inch long. I thought it was a piece of plant it is still there and it looks like something else is there too. Could be a piece of feces, but with my locket some new disease that will kill everything in my tank. Any suggestions? 

Darcy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Just looks like some routine fish poop... You know fish have to go too, right? lol


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes but that doesn't explain the long hair like thing that was there before but doesn't show up in the picture.

I know I'm paranoid, but I lost the first eleven fish I purchased for my tank because one had mouth rot and I didn't catch it in time. So now I'm watching them all waiting for impending doom.

Darcy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

i too had fish that laid long stringy poop and left it hangin there for some time, she might be stressed...I dont think its something, if it lasts more than 2 days total and it drives you crazy you can isolate the fem, or take it to the LFS for them to diagnose because here we cant see...


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

stop using your phone camera lol, do you have a decent camera with a faster shutter speed?
the pics are not clear enough im afraid


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

healthy fish poop look like a fish-food colored string. But internal parasites like tape worms will also hang down from fish. If you touch poop and it curls up, you have a problem. 

If that round thing isn't a photo illusions, i'd say its "female troubles". Female livebearers have eggs is a sack that hatch and grow into fry which eventually come out alive. But the sac and/or eggs and/or half developed fry can come early. Having the sac hanging out is bad because it can lead to infection and death but there isn't much you can do. You can isolate the fish and use anti-septic/anti-biotic. Sometime the fish will reabsorb or expel the thing.

fish do get stuff stuck to them . Try to nab a string (don't pull on a protruding sac) with tweezers, put it a ziploc and stick in on your scanner and see if you can get a big enough image to tell poo from worms.


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, the thing went away before I could investigate. She spent a lot of time hovering towards the top of the tank away from the other four. I couldn't tell if there was something wrong with her or she just didn't get along with them. This morning I found her dead. I tested the water and all levels are fine. I can't seem to get a consistent pH reading (I have three test kits and each tells me a different number at the same time but the individual tests are always the same and within safe levels). I also have two different tests for ammonia levels and both were at zero.

I don't know if she caught mouth rot, but she was in the tank 6 days and never seemed normal . I have had the uv sanitizer going the whole time, so I think it was normal stress.

We'll see. I am not adding anymore until I am positive.

Darcy
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

